# New to site



## Vaughn1973 (3 mo ago)

Like to know about this 72 GT I just bought!


----------



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

I don't know much about a 72 GT, but WELCOME to the site! The folks here will answer all your questions you have about your car.


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

Man that thing is nice! In 72 you could get the T41 option on the Lemans . The GTO was also reverted to an option also.


----------



## Sick467 (Oct 29, 2019)

That's just BEAUUUUTIFUL! Welcome to the forums.


----------



## Jetzster (Jan 18, 2020)

Welcome aboard!😁


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

St 72 23867 - 72 = year, 238 Lemans (second Vin letter code will verify "D" - Sport "G" Luxury), 67=convertible; 
BDY - Pon243529 Pon= Car built in Pontiac Mi, 243529= Fisher body number
Tr 272 - Interior color=Ivory
PNT - 11C = Cameo White Paint, A= White top
06A - Build date= 1st week of June
A51 - Code for bucket seats

The Vin number also includes a code for the engine. 

Appears that the car was originally Cameo White, Paint Code 11. Cardinal Red for 1972 is Paint Code 75.


----------



## Vaughn1973 (3 mo ago)

Duff said:


> I don't know much about a 72 GT, but WELCOME to the site! The folks here will answer all your questions you have about your car.


Tx you !


----------



## Vaughn1973 (3 mo ago)

PontiacJim said:


> St 72 23867 - 72 = year, 238 Lemans (second Vin letter code will verify "D" - Sport "G" Luxury), 67=convertible;
> BDY - Pon243529 Pon= Car built in Pontiac Mi, 243529= Fisher body number
> Tr 272 - Interior color=Ivory
> PNT - 11C = Cameo White Paint, A= White top
> ...


Tx you ! How do I find our how many of this Is exact car were made? Was told its 1 of 56?


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Vaughn1973 said:


> Tx you ! How do I find our how many of this Is exact car were made? Was told its 1 of 56?


I am not sure how many were made. Here is a break down of the '72 option production numbers. It shows the GT option for Lemans, but I did not see a break down as to body types.





__





ALL 1972 Factory Installed Options and Acc. INFO - PY Online Forums - Bringing the Pontiac Hobby Together


ALL 1972 Factory Installed Options and Acc. INFO 70-72 GTO Tempest & LeMans TECH



forums.maxperformanceinc.com





Post #9 looks like it will give you the answer:





__





1972 Production numbers - PY Online Forums - Bringing the Pontiac Hobby Together


1972 Production numbers 70-72 GTO Tempest & LeMans TECH



www.forums.maxperformanceinc.com


----------



## Lucky Goat 69 (12 mo ago)

What a unique piece, she’s a keeper for sure! Congrats


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice looking piece!

Bear


----------



## ponchonlefty (8 mo ago)

welcome, thats a fine car.


----------



## CDub67 (Jun 20, 2019)

Welcome Vaughn. What a beauty. I love the white interior.


----------

